# Newbie in Del.



## BeejDeC (Feb 7, 2014)

Good afternoon Sailnetters,

I'm the proud owner of a 1973 C&C 30 Mk1.
Just took delivery this past weekend and rode along from Baltimore to the Delaware City Marina.

She won't win any beauty contests, but the rigging is solid and the 40 yo atomic motored 8 hours without a hitch (aside from a bad gasket on the thermostat). I'm very pleased. 

The teak needs some love and the gelcoat could do with a sand, wax, and buff. The depthmeter and speedo are blank at the moment, but we're pretty sure it's electrical, not the transducer. Even so, when I squint into the sun, she's beautiful!

The bottom is solid, the rigging is perfect and recently tuned, and the sails are fair... frankly, I'd just ruin new ones in my first season anyhow.

I'll probably be a C&D Canal warrior this year. I see there's not a ton to do in the Del. Bay... though going up the river to Philly seems like it would be nice.

This season is slated for fixing and learning. I've read all there is to read and watched most every webinar on the interweb. It's time to put in some time on the water and try to latch on to some salty friends. End of season goals are being confident enough to pull of a few day long cruise.. Cape May, Atlantic City, or maybe back to her old home, Baltimore's inner harbor.

Anyone within a reasonable drive of Delaware City, shoot me a line.

Beej


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

Welcome to SailNet! Congratulations on the new boat!


----------



## CatMan22 (Apr 16, 2012)

Welcome to sailnet, and as Donna said congrats on the new boat, enjoy this first year sailing and don't sweat the small stuff, it'll all work out like it's supposed to. Sail, have fun, make the todo list for next winter.


----------



## BeejDeC (Feb 7, 2014)

Thanks Donna & Catman. 

That's great advise Cat, make a to do list for the winter. The list of repairs/improvements seems to really add up fast. I went to check on her at the marina last night and could have filled a page. But, she floats, engine runs, and she sails. Radio works, first aid on board, lifesling, check, fire extinguisher, check, head works and no major leaks.

Donna, My fiance and I are in the market for a sailing buddy this season. Our boats are very similar. We're planning a quick skakedown cruise through the canal and over to Havre De Grace this saturday morning til early afternoon!

Thanks,
Beej


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

BeejDeC said:


> ...
> Donna, My fiance and I are in the market for a sailing buddy this season.


"In the market"? How much are you paying? 



BeejDeC said:


> Our boats are very similar. We're planning a quick skakedown cruise through the canal and over to Havre De Grace this saturday morning til early afternoon!


Good luck on the shakedown. Make sure that you make your offerings so that nothing goes wrong. You should consider attending Gary's get together of SailNetters in June.


----------



## BeejDeC (Feb 7, 2014)

Donna, 

I'm afraid buying the boat has left me a little short.
I don't have too much money to buy friends.. lol.
I'm engaged now, so no more paying for it :laugher

Our standing offer is probably gonna be coffee, donuts, lunch, and several glasses of your preferred poison once the hook is set.

We plan on just staying within visual distance of marked channels. What we sorely lack is basic boat knowledge. I've read all about sailing, but I don't know how to really operate the head or the stove or the water tanks. We're also a little nervous about docking.

Do dogs get seasick? Another important consideration.uke


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

BeejDeC said:


> We're also a little nervous about docking.
> 
> Do dogs get seasick? Another important consideration.uke


Well that is my biggest concern too. Seems to be where the most damage can happen.

Some dogs get sea sick, others don't. I know I don't most of the time.

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

BeejDeC said:


> Donna,
> 
> ...
> Our standing offer is probably gonna be coffee, donuts, lunch, and several glasses of your preferred poison once the hook is set.


Sounds good. 



BeejDeC said:


> We plan on just staying within visual distance of marked channels.


In the Delaware and middle to upper Chesapeake, it's hard NOT to be within visual distance of a marked channel unless you close your eyes.



BeejDeC said:


> We're also a little nervous about docking.


Unless you never dock anywhere other then your home marina, each time will be different. A little nervousness is usually a good thing - slows you down so you don't make costly mistakes. You still might make dumb mistakes but they won't be as expensive.


----------



## Ulladh (Jul 12, 2007)

Delaware City is a great place to be based at.

I stop overnight there on my way down river from Philadelphia a few times each year, and will be there early May.
I will also be there on my way to or return from Gary's Sailnet Rendezvous at Havre de Grace in June.
It is also my destination if I just want to go somewhere for a weekend.

A good depth sounder will be most important for your area, which will give you confidence to sail outside the shipping channel closer to Pea Patch Island.

When you are ready sail down with the ebb tidal current to Hancock Harbor on the Cohansey, an easy day sail, then return on the flood the next day. 
The BYOB restaurant at Hancock Harbor is only open at weekends, but breakfast is available from 6:30 AM Saturday, Sunday and Monday. 

I will send a PM in May when I will be stopping at Delaware City if you want to meet.


----------



## BeejDeC (Feb 7, 2014)

Donna,

I'm nervous cause I've never docked before... at my home marina or otherwise. I've only been aboard the boat underway once (all be it for 13 hours). I'm well read on springlines and the bow tending to go downwind, prop walk and all that, but knowing and doing are different propositions.. lol. I learned to ride a motorcycle online a few years ago and the hour-long ride home from buying it was terrifying and dangerous regardless!! 

Ulladh, anytime you come down the river, let me know. I tend to get into things head first and obsess on them for a while. Sailing will be no different! That's crazy that the big get together is going to be in Havre De Grace. That's a walk in the park from me and so simple, even I may be able to do it.

I hear you on the depthsounder. Mine is shot at the moment. The power to it and the knotmeter is out.. hoping for a bad ground.

I have a buddy up in Philly and was considering going upstream to show him my new ride. I'll be sure to look you up if I do. It's all just very new and scary now.


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

BeejDeC said:


> Donna,
> 
> I'm nervous cause I've never docked before... at my home marina or otherwise. ...


The best time to practice is on a calm day mid-week when there are few people around.


----------



## BeejDeC (Feb 7, 2014)

By the way Donna, if you and/or hubbie are seriously interested in having a good laugh, or writing a column on painfully green sailors, we hope to depart the DelCity marina 6:30 to catch the tail end of the favorable current in the C&D, fiddle around HavDeGrace for an hour or two, and head back... hoping to hit the western entrance to the canal no later than 1:30 to avoid fighting the outgoing tide back towards the marina.

This all assumes the forecast holds at near 60 with wind below 20 knots and only a slight chance of rain.

Your profile is impressive. Very jealous of your & hubbie's charter in the islands. That was going to be our honeymoon, a week-long lesson at one of the name brand sailing schools in the carribean. I screwed that up by buying the boat now, so I'll have to be self-taught.


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

BeejDeC said:


> By the way Donna, if you and/or hubbie are seriously interested in having a good laugh, or writing a column on painfully green sailors, ...


HAHAHA! Don't think you're the first to be "painfully green"! Everyone has been there and filled that dance card.



BeejDeC said:


> Your profile is impressive.


[blushing] Naw. I'm a squeaker. Barely beyond the "painfully green" stage. I always will be compared to most of the people in this forum. That's why I came here...to learn. That's why I stay...to continue learning. That and the wonderful people I've met. But there are far, FAR more impressive sailors here. I'm not even in the same hemisphere as "impressive."

My guacamole and homemade pizzas are pretty damn impressive, however.


----------



## Ulladh (Jul 12, 2007)

An good afternoon shake-down sail would be just outside the red channel markers (Pea Patch Island side) to the overhead power line towers and back to Delaware City. About a 2 hour round trip.

Time the trip to depart Delaware City just before slack before ebb then return as ebb begins.
Once past the refinery docks there is plenty of space to tack across the channel.

If your air draft is less than 50ft (edit) another easy longer afternoon sail would be under the overhead power lines to Newcastle. About 4 hours round trip. No commercial shipping traffic between the refinery docks and the main shipping channel off Newcastle. Charts and a depth sounder are a must have between the power lines and Newcastle.


----------



## CarbonSink62 (Sep 29, 2011)

BeejDeC said:


> We're also a little nervous about docking.


Hi Beej! Welcome aboard.

I was also very nervous about docking; especially when I went from my 18' to this _huge_ 25! :laugher

There's nothing to it but to do it. The odds are that it will be fine if you pay attention and go slow.

It will probably be ok.

If it isn't ok, it will probably just be more 'bump' at the end than you would like.

If it's worse than that, it's still likely to be just a bent stanchion or scraped gelcoat (that you can blame on the DPO).

I'm not saying you can't screw up badly (been around too long to say that!) but it's better to be the skipper that came in with too little headway and got blown slowly into another boat than the jackass that comes in 'full steam' and loses control.

When we went cruising last season, the marina put us on the hoity-toity side with the really big (60+) boats. The captain of the boat next door was watching our docking with great interest. We must have passed the test, because he never came out to check up on us during our maneuvers over the next few days.

Practice, practice, practice...

Ken


----------



## hpeer (May 14, 2005)

Hello,

We are on C dock, Safara. Stop by and say Hi!

Welcome aboard.

Howard and Doris


----------



## CatMan22 (Apr 16, 2012)

A friend of mine took me out in a mooring field to teach me to dock, he had me motor through and would point out the direction and mooring ball he wanted me to get to and i would follow his advice while dealing with current and wind. After a couple of hours the dock didn't seem so ominous to me. I have done the same thing with a couple of other people and it's great to watch their levels of anxiety go down and actually see them smile when the boats in the slip.


----------



## BeejDeC (Feb 7, 2014)

That's great advise on the mooring field Catman.. ty. We learn by doing!

Howdy hpeer. I can't get onto C dock. My magnetic key only works on B. She's Frolic, the new arrival. I should be there tinkering with her thursday evening around 6 attempting to rig up a reefing line and affix my Del. hull numbers.


----------



## hpeer (May 14, 2005)

Missed you. We just got down. We will be here till Wednesday. If not on the dock, in the yard working on our other boat CHOUETTE. just followed the loud and vulgar oaths, that'll be me.


----------



## BeejDeC (Feb 7, 2014)

Hpeer,


Good Evening,

Fiance and I were poking around the marina friday night and tried to keep an eye out for you. Safara is BEAUTIFUL... wow! We saw your other boat in the yard too. Very nice. She looks like a real ocean-goer with the full keel and skeg.

We're going to try heading through the canal tomorrow morning and poke around the northern Chesapeake over towards Havre de Grace.

The way I'm reading the tides we'll catch favorable currents in the canal if we're headed eastbound around 6:30 a.m. and heading home hitting the md side of the canal around 1:30?

Anyhow, look forward to meeting you guys eventually.

Thanks
BJ and Sara


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

Congrats on the boat, and welcome to SailNet. My marina is in Essington, two blocks away from Ulladh's marina.

The Delaware "gets no respect" from the Chessie sailors, but if you are willing to plan your sailing around currents, you can have some fun. When you're up for a longer sail, heading up the river to the Philadelphia waterfront makes a real nice trip. You can get a slip at Penns Landing Marina for under $2/foot, and have your own little hotel room on the water right in the middle of the city. The other Philly marinas are pretty badly silted in for a sailboat.

There are lots of marinas and clubs in Essington as well.

Delaware City Marina is a nice place. I stop there a couple times a year also. Tim Konkus is one of the nicest guys you'll ever do business with.

When docking in the canal currents, be sure to pull in against the current. Like landing a plane, you never want to go with the current when you're near docks and other boats. Don't be afraid to use reverse to go against the current. If you're pulling in with the current, go past your spot and then shift into reverse. If you sync your speed just right, you can almost go straight sideways into your spot.

If you're on the inside of the long pier, it's a lot more tricky, but it can be done. I pulled into one of those spots (the only one available) at midnight last June.


----------



## BeejDeC (Feb 7, 2014)

That's very interesting.

When you say $2 per foot, you're talking about the transient/overnight rate, right? I have a buddy up in Philly, so that sounds like it might be a plan.

Appreciate the docking advise for DelCity. I'm assuming the current runs south through the marina's channel on the slack tide? Thankfully, I'm not on the inner side. The currents may be strong, but it's so sheltered from the wind.

We just scaled back our planned foray for tomorrow. We're just heading up the Del. maybe as far as Claymont. The tides just aren't lined up well for a day sail this weekend. Next weekend, ebb should start mid morning.

Thanks again.

Beej


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

BeejDeC said:


> ...We just scaled back our planned foray for tomorrow. We're just heading up the Del. maybe as far as Claymont. The tides just aren't lined up well for a day sail this weekend. Next weekend, ebb should start mid morning.


Not sure what time you're heading out tomorrow, but the river is on ebb until about 12:20. So if you're planning to head out in the morning, it would be better to head down past Artificial Island, and head back on the flood around noon. It gets nice an wide (2.5 nm) down there - lots of tacking room, as rivers go.


----------

